# Javea or Moraira?



## manxies (Feb 23, 2012)

Hi we are hoping to move permanently to Spain, we currently have a small apartment in Benitachell but we will be wanting to move to a villa in either Moraira or Javea. Any recommendations on areas which are good for familes as we have three children age 11, 8 and 1? Thanks


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

manxies said:


> Hi we are hoping to move permanently to Spain, we currently have a small apartment in Benitachell but we will be wanting to move to a villa in either Moraira or Javea. Any recommendations on areas which are good for familes as we have three children age 11, 8 and 1? Thanks


Either would do (IMHO), both have a BIG expat presence so for me, I wouldn't want to live in either. Many years ago, certainly, but not now - it's just too foreign (ie, not Spanish).


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

Hardly useful Snikpoh.

All you said was "either".

And then mounted your box to say neither is for you. I am sure that knowing neither appeals to you is going to be a great help to the op.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Horlics said:


> Hardly useful Snikpoh.
> 
> All you said was "either".
> 
> And then mounted your box to say neither is for you. I am sure that knowing neither appeals to you is going to be a great help to the op.


Reccomendations requested and for Snikpoh the answer is neither, as they have too big an expat presence for his taste. So we'll wait and see what others say.

Jo xxx


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

presumably since manxies has a place in Benitatxell, he is fully aware of the expat population of Jávea & Moraira

I'd choose Jávea, but then I'm biased  

I live in the port - & I haven't heard a non-Spanish voice all weekend 

yes, it's 55% (ish ) non-Spanish - but that just makes it an 'international' town where something like 80 nationalities live happily together


----------



## manxies (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks guys, yes we are well aware of the population of brits and Spanish in both these areas, and we love both of these areas but just wanted some advice e of anyone in a similar position with family as to which would be better socially for us with a family thanks, ie good urbanisations in both areas?


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

El Portet near Moraira, this might be worth a visit, my Father he lived there for many years, I used to visit, could have settled myself, however the pull of the Fortunate Isles was just too much.


----------



## manxies (Feb 23, 2012)

thanks, yes we do love el portet!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

manxies said:


> thanks guys, yes we are well aware of the population of brits and Spanish in both these areas, and we love both of these areas but just wanted some advice e of anyone in a similar position with family as to which would be better socially for us with a family thanks, ie good urbanisations in both areas?


we came 11.5 years ago when the kids were 4 & 7 - they're now nearly 16 & 19

we started in the port, moved towards the Arenal when they were at primary school there & moved back to the port when the elder one started at secondary school in the port - & here we're staying  

I'm not sure quite what you mean about which 'urbanisations' are good for families socially

none really have any 'social' facilities, beyond communal pools & maybe gyms in the gated urbs 

most of the urbs of villas out of town are really just a lot of villas perhaps built by the same builder - a neighbourhood where some people live, but in many, where most are holiday homes


----------



## manxies (Feb 23, 2012)

ah thanks that's really helpful info - Im not sure myself when I say urbanisations, I was just referring to particular areas of javea or moraira really, not wanting a holiday home area though obviously, just wanted to find out popular areas from families that are living there already with kids. Is it easy enough to make new friends there - you guys must be happy being there that long anyway? thanks


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

manxies said:


> ah thanks that's really helpful info - Im not sure myself when I say urbanisations, I was just referring to particular areas of javea or moraira really, not wanting a holiday home area though obviously, just wanted to find out popular areas from families that are living there already with kids. Is it easy enough to make new friends there - you guys must be happy being there that long anyway? thanks


We're pretty firmly rooted here now  

I have no plans to ever leave - though with the economy as it is, & the dreadfully high unemployment (although in Jávea itself it isn't so bad) I'm pretty much resigned to the idea that my girls will leave the area at least, if not the country, when it comes to work - as so many Spanish youngsters are having to 

I know they'll always come back though 

Having children of school age you'll soon make friends here

Which school are you thinking of for the elder child? LES or XIC? An easy school run might help you decide upon an area


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

manxies said:


> thanks guys, yes we are well aware of the population of brits and Spanish in both these areas, and we love both of these areas but just wanted some advice e of anyone in a similar position with family as to which would be better socially for us with a family thanks, ie good urbanisations in both areas?


It's not just Brit expats but all the others as @Xabiachica pointed out.


I was simply trying to be helpful in that (IMHO) both are quite similar but not Spanish enough for me.


----------



## Horlics (Sep 27, 2011)

snikpoh said:


> It's not just Brit expats but all the others as @Xabiachica pointed out.
> 
> 
> I was simply trying to be helpful in that (IMHO) both are quite similar but not Spanish enough for me.


But whether it is Spanish enough for you is entirely irrelevant. The op lives nearby so clearly knows the area, will know that they are in some ways similar, and is looking for some insight from those who have some experience to share.

That's experience beyond knowing that many expats live there.

Op, in my view Javea is the better. As lovely as Moraira is, given that you have kids, the larger number of youngsters in the Javea area, the public facilities such as the sports centre, skatepark, etc. cycling clubs and other associations that kids their age can join, makes it a clear leader in my view.

Apparently some think it's not very Spanish, but as you'll know, the kids will need to speak two other languages in addition to their English to get along. The ladies and other staff at the sports centre are lovely, but speak no English, so you'll need Spanish there. And don't even think about walking into the cycling club in the old town unless you can speak Spanish.

But maybe it's not all about the language. So you'd think I'd be ok for the good old English pub I occasionally crave. But I'm not, because there isn't one of those.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Horlics said:


> But whether it is Spanish enough for you is entirely irrelevant. The op lives nearby so clearly knows the area, will know that they are in some ways similar, and is looking for some insight from those who have some experience to share.
> 
> That's experience beyond knowing that many expats live there.
> 
> ...


I just checked the 2014 padrón figures & I was wrong about the population demographics - they've changed since last time I looked


there might be a large minority of native English - speakers (about 21%) - but it _*is *_a minority, with native Spanish making up the majority - 51% on last year's padrón figures & also South Americans another maybe 10% 


I'd agree with you re: Jávea v Moraira for out of school activities - also Jávea is rather more an all-year-round town than Moraira

& it's very true, that although there are so many English speakers , you still need Spanish for most day to day activities 

yes, in the Arenal tourist area many or most shop, bar & restaurant staff speak English, but away from there, even in the port, many don't, beyond managing to take your order in Spanglish

in the centros de salud, one or two doctors speak some English, but the receptionists mostly speak barely a word

in the libraries they speak Spanish

& the children if they attend Spanish school will study in Castellano & Valenciano


----------

